# Mint 1959 Schwinn Speedster



## Scribble (Apr 16, 2018)

This was gifted to me. Seems fairly original to me I'm not really informed on Schwinn Middleweights so any info is helpful.


----------



## OptimusJay (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks very nice.  front basket is not original, nor is that seat.  But it does have the correct (and '59 only) rear fender reflector.  It appears to have the Sturmey Archer 3 speed coaster setup.  If mine, i would remove the basket, clean it all up, and put some whitewalls (just my preference).  Great radiant green color.
Jay


----------



## phantom (Apr 16, 2018)

It is a nice bike for sure. I would put a green/white S seat and WW's on it. Clean the begeezus out of it and call it a C7 condition. Mint is pretty generous.


----------



## Scribble (Apr 16, 2018)

phantom said:


> It is a nice bike for sure. I would put a green/white S seat and WW's on it. Clean the begeezus out of it and call it a C7 condition. Mint is pretty generous.




I was just saying mint for a bike that was ridden, I'm sure a new in the box bike is much nicer.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice slightly used Speedster. Appears to be an early one with the new style chain guard that Schwinn modified a few times during the 59 model production. Note the little wire support leg going to the chain stay.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 18, 2018)

That will clean up nice! I started with much worse.


----------

